# EvenTT15 - The Video



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you miss EvenTT15? Check out the highlights in the video.....






EvenTT16 announcement coming soon....

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J
xx


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice video and what a brilliant assortment of TT's. All nice and sparkly, just as they should be. Looks like the weather was perfect too. Well done. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The weather was perfect, couldnt have asked for a better day 

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No babes in bikinis doing a charity car wash

Opportunity missed


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

jamman said:


> No babes in bikinis doing a charity car wash


You need a bucket of cold water throwing over you :lol: it's no good for you mate :wink:



Lollypop86 said:


> EvenTT16 announcement coming soon....


Hopefully a bit more centrally located this year?

Great video by the way [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep an eye out for the EvenTT16 announcement 

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Hopefully a bit more centrally located this year?


What was the problem with it being a about 140 miles (2.5hrs) from Halesowen?

Most of the TTOC evenTTs in my 12+ year history have been in the Midlands (which I agree makes sense for being central to the membership) but for Southerners and Northerners means a 150+ mile trip most years. It is good to have the evenTT moved around and some years down South other years up North


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully a bit more centrally located this year?
> ...


Working on a Saturday night until 2am on Sunday morning, don't really feel like 5-6hrs of driving to and from the event.
Wouldn't of been an issue 30 years ago :lol:

Warren.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Book the time off work then 

J
xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> Book the time off work then
> 
> J
> xx


Self employment so not always that easy but yes your right and blocking it off in the diary is always an option.
When it's reasonably close i can have my cake and eat it though! :lol:

Warren.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well like I said keep your eyes open for the EvenTT16 announcement 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, if Warren's providing the cake I say hold it around his house then! [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Room in you're street to park a load of TTs Warren? [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

There's a field right out back so maybe that's where it's at this year, if so you can all stay at mine... oh sh1t what have i just said :?

Warren.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Now if we can persuade TGBBO to hold an event at the same time, in the same field, with as much free cake as we can eat - that's EvenTT16 sorted!

...this event organising lark's pretty easy really...

...I mean, as the TG boys would say - how hard can it be?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Can someone delete the hijack posts to this thread please....

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jamman said:


> No babes in bikinis doing a charity car wash
> 
> Opportunity missed





Lollypop86 said:


> Can someone delete the hijack posts to this thread please....
> 
> J
> xx


I didn't think James' post was that bad... 
...at least he didn't link to any _'babes 'n' bikini car wash'_ websites. (sadly [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dull, troll.....are admin or moderators going to respond to the request?

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Dull, troll.....


Oh, don't be like that - James is a nice guy. I know he's got a thick skin but if you call him names he might eventually get upset 

Have you tried pm-ing a Mod? They can't read everything, and a message gets their attention quicker.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Your all bumming each other so it wont make much difference


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anywho.....back to the video.

For those of you who couldnt make it, I hope this gives you an idea of how the way went 

hopefully see you all next year

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> *You're* all bumming each other so it wont make much difference


Let me just correct your poor grammar :roll:

You're really not a very nice person. Will check with admin if this is classed as homophobic


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Please do go ahead and do that, whilst your at it I'll give you a list of other things you can check that seem to get over looked on here 

J
Xx


----------



## TNTCreature (Nov 27, 2014)

Boooom! 2:41 my baby. Yes it was the one with battered alloys I was looking for the normal car park and ended up in the line up. Mines not a show car YET! Still proud to see it with the others though.

Great day really enjoyed the venue hope to try and make next years. Might get my re map done just before to enjoy the drive from Berkshire more.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Jess is the area rep for the TTOC (Thames Valley) she holds her monthly meets in Marlow but is actually in Berkshire (near Reading), shes got a meet calendar thread up here which is open to members and non-members. She also recently had hers mapped, maybe have a chat with her?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TNTCreature said:


> Boooom! 2:41 my baby. Yes it was the one with battered alloys I was looking for the normal car park and ended up in the line up. Mines not a show car YET! Still proud to see it with the others though.
> 
> Great day really enjoyed the venue hope to try and make next years. Might get my re map done just before to enjoy the drive from Berkshire more.


I tried to make sure every car was featured  you should definitely come to one of the monthly meets  I'm in Bucklebury and drive across to Marlow once a month, great bunch of people

J
xx


----------



## TNTCreature (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the invite. I've seen your thread about the meets in Marlow but didn't want to gate crash.

I'll come to the November if that's ok. Would be cool to talk TT with fellow nuts.


----------

